# Welche addons sind am besten/wichtigsten



## blutzecke (16. März 2009)

so da ich ja neu in rom bin wolle ich mal fragen was für addons gibt und wo ich sie rein tun muss inwelchen ordner.
soll ich mir blasc 2 runterladen oder ist der wie der erste und funktioniert nicht richtig.??


----------



## Scorgler (17. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist doch so schon einfach genug, was willst du dann noch mit Addons?!?

... hmm wäre sicherlich eine Idee für den itemshop Addons gegen bares, zum vorteil der Shopzahler


----------



## Mick68 (17. März 2009)

Schau mal auf der Offiziellen Page nach 
http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html

Dann auf der linken seite ins Forum und dann runterscrollen bis Technische Sektion dann AddOns & Interface.
Must nen Ordner erstellen wo du Rom Instaliert hast den bennenst du Interface dann im Interface ordner noch ner Ordner mit Addons erstellen
und dahin werden die Adds entpackt.

Grüsse
Mick


----------



## Miamoto (17. März 2009)

Spamstop kann ich immer wieder empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymm (17. März 2009)

blutzecke schrieb:


> so da ich ja neu in rom bin wolle ich mal fragen was für addons gibt und wo ich sie rein tun muss inwelchen ordner.
> soll ich mir blasc 2 runterladen oder ist der wie der erste und funktioniert nicht richtig.??



Ich benutze folgende AddOns:
AdBottomart: kleine grafische Einlage 
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...dbottomart.aspx

adBuffBars: Zeigt die deine Buffs in Balkenform an 
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...adbuffbars.aspx

CraftCalc: zeigt dir, wieviel % du grade gestiegen bist (beim craften oder sammeln) 
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/.../craftcalc.aspx

Killstats: Zeigt dir wieviele und welche Monster du bereits getötet hast (unnötig, aber doch recht interessant)
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/.../killstats.aspx

pbInfo: DAS must-have AddOn schlechthin. Angefangen von Mouse-Over-Tooltips von Monster,Spielern UDN Ressourcen (Klasse, Level, HP, Mana, ... -> bei Ressourcen ab welchem Level man sie abbauen kann und welches Level man gerade hat, inkl. % Fortschrit in diesem Beruf) bis hin zum AggroMeter. Natürlich bietet das AddOn noch einiges mehr.
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...ils/pbinfo.aspx

StatRating: Zeigt welche Attribute welche Effekte haben (z.B. wieviel INT = 1 MDmg, wieviel Wis = 1 Mana, usw.) -> wird direkt am Item angezeigt
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...statrating.aspx

Temeraire: ein Auto-Invite und Raid-Management Tool
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...autoinvite.aspx

XBar: auch SEHR zu empfehlen. Erstellt eine Leiste, die dir verschiedene Infos anzeigt (Uhrzeit, Onlinezeit, Geld, DPS, EP/TP, ...)
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/details/xbar.aspx

XpExtended: Zeigt dir erweiterte Infos bez. deiner EXP an (XP/Stunde, XP bis zum nächsten Level, wie oft müsstest du das Letzte Monster töten/das letzte Quest wiederholen zum Level-Up, und natürlich noch einiges mehr)
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...tended_rom.aspx

WoWMap: leichterer Umgang mit der Karte und Karten von Dungeons/Instanzen
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...ils/wowmap.aspx


Natürlich sollte man immer darauf achten, die neusten AddOns zu haben, da es sonst gelegentich zu Fehlern kommen kann (aufgrund von Systemumstellungen und sowas).

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Ren3gaid (17. März 2009)

Thymm schrieb:


> Ich benutze folgende AddOns:
> AdBottomart: kleine grafische Einlage
> -> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...dbottomart.aspx
> 
> ...





WOW!


Danke hab grad einige runtergeladen vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (17. März 2009)

n1 thx ich werd auch welche davon benutzen thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 wie installiret man die dann eig ?^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (17. März 2009)

LOrD schrieb:


> n1 thx ich werd auch welche davon benutzen thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Arbeitsplatzt>Programme>Runes of Magic>Interface(wenn keiner da ist, erstellen)>AddOns(in den Interface Ordner packen)>und alle addons rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damago (17. März 2009)

Hm ja ich muss sagen deine Addon-Liste ist echt gut und beindruckend, danke :-)

einige von denen hatte ich schon: pbInfo, StatRating und WoWMap

viele sind nette Spielereien, deshalb hab ich von deiner Liste nur XBar übernommen.

Welche Addons mir noch einfallen würden:

yBag: gibt dir die Möglichkeit, deinen Rucksack als ganzes anzuzeigen, die Proportionen zu verändern. Man kann auch direkt unten sein Equipment einblenden lassen um schneller Ausrüstung zu wechseln. Weiterer Vorteil: man kann überall sein Bankfach und alle Gegenstände in der Truhe einsehen.
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/details/ybag.aspx

RoMail: Leichtere Bedienung des Postfaches --> schnelleres Entleeren (alles Geld und/oder alle Gegenstände sofort entnehmen)und eine Buddieliste (um schneller Gegenstände an Spieler zu versenden) 
-> http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...ils/romail.aspx


----------



## GreenIsaac (23. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin ziemlich überrascht als ich gesehen habe das es für Runes of Magic auch schon Addons ala WoW gibt... 
Jetzt geht diese Interface-Bauerei schon wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich Addons sehe dann muss ich sie einfach haben und gewöhne mich so krass dran das ich nie wieder ohne spielen will :/


----------



## xKalimarix (24. März 2009)

gute addons, danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaaten (17. Juni 2009)

bin ich doof hab mirn add on runter geldan hab nen ordner erstell Interface dann drinne nen ordner AddOns  add on rein und es geht nicht 0o 
add on heißt pbInfo
weiß jemand nen rat?


----------



## tomturbo22 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Habe mit großem Interesse den Thread gelesen und auch schon einige AddOns eingesetzt. 
Allerdings habe ich bei Ybag ein großes Problem. Wenn ich einen Ausrüstungsgegenstand ansehen will (sprich mit dem Cursor darauf gehe), kommt statt der Werte ein Fenster mit einer Fehlermeldung. Ebenso, wenn ich bei einem Quest einen Gegenstand auswählen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat irgendwer vielleicht auch schon dieses Problem gehabt bzw weiss eine Lösung ?
Freue mich über jede Anregung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexander(Priesterexperte) (12. August 2009)

Hi ich hab auch ein Problem. Ich hab 3 Addds barF questwiz und Streaker.

barF läuft ganz normal (is auch supi) aber die 2 anderen gehen nicht obwohl ich alle gleich reinkopiert hab.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Vigilantus (12. August 2009)

Questwiz wird nicht mehr aktualisiert, da die beiden Entwickler nicht mehr daran arbeiten, also passt es wahrscheinlich jetzt einfach nicht mehr zur aktuellen RoM-Version.

Streaker kenne ich leider nicht.

Vigilantus


----------



## Golambao (15. August 2009)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist das AddOn-Tool "Curse" (www.curse.com). Mit dem Programm kann man sich voll automatisch die benötigten AddOns runterladen und verwalten. Zudem werden die AddOns auc aktuell gehalten.

Viele Grüße

Golambao


----------



## ArchieBln (7. Oktober 2009)

Spaaten schrieb:


> bin ich doof hab mirn add on runter geldan hab nen ordner erstell Interface dann drinne nen ordner AddOns  add on rein und es geht nicht 0o
> add on heißt pbInfo
> weiß jemand nen rat?



haste das entpackt? is zip-ordner


----------



## suessemaus90 (28. Oktober 2009)

ArchieBln schrieb:


> haste das entpackt? is zip-ordner



und was ist dann wenn man es entpackt hat


----------



## iseedeadppl (29. Oktober 2009)

suessemaus90 schrieb:


> und was ist dann wenn man es entpackt hat



Naja, dann gehts ingame auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns verpackt ist wirds halt nicht mitgeladen, den entpackten Ordner (heißt in der Regel wie das Addon) ins Interface -> Addon Verzeichnis reinstellen.


Ich persönliche benutze folgende AddOns (Versuche es so klein wie möglich zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

-ComeOnIn (Ohne AI gehts schon fast nicht mehr bei den ganzen TQ - Raids)
-KillStats (wie oben erwähnt, sinnlos, aber da ich es seit lvl1 hab wirds bestimmt interessant auf 55/55)
-Advanced Auctionhouse (sinnvoll)
-WoWMap (Geschmackssache größtenteils)
-AdvancedQuestBook (sehr hilfreich, finde ich)
-pbInfo (Ist ja schon ein muss)
-RoMail2 (Macht das Mail-System sehr viel einfacher)
-ClassSwap (besonders für TQ - Switcherei praktisch, mit Makro kombiniert.. hm, dass muss man jetzt nach dem Update ja auch neu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Guild Manager (Hat das Guildenfenster viel übersichtlicher gemacht, obs nachdem Update noch nötig ist weiß ich nicht [War noch nicht online])


----------



## Laurania (23. Februar 2010)

Scorgler schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist doch so schon einfach genug, was willst du dann noch mit Addons?!?
> 
> ... hmm wäre sicherlich eine Idee für den itemshop Addons gegen bares, zum vorteil der Shopzahler



mmh wüsste aber auch nicht was man da noch vereinfachen sollte^^


----------



## Darth Davarus (1. April 2010)

gibt es auch ein add-on was das spiel vom interface vereinfacht aber gleichzeitig das spiel im allgemeinen erschwert (erleichterte bedienung aber schwerer zu spielen)?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkisouli (17. Oktober 2010)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> Arbeitsplatzt>Programme>Runes of Magic>Interface(wenn keiner da ist, erstellen)>AddOns(in den Interface Ordner packen)>und alle addons rein



kann man die ordner die in den ordnern sind mit einfügen????


----------

